# Sources: Sam Hinkie hired by 76ers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Philadelphia 76ers have hired Houston Rockets executive Sam Hinkie to be their new president of basketball operations and general manager, sources told ESPN.com Friday.
> 
> Hinkie, who interviewed with the 76ers for a similar job last year, fits team owner Joshua Harris' desire to use more analytics when it comes to player evaluation. Hinkie spent the past eight seasons with the Rockets, a team that has led the way in developing statistical analysis.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9262668/sources-rebuilding-philadelphia-76ers-tab-sam-hinkie-gm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That's got to be the gayest name ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "I'm just trying to use information to make decisions," Hinkie said. "I think some people move along quickly and others don't. That's OK."
> 
> Hinkie replaced president Rod Thorn, who moved into a consulting role, and GM Tony DiLeo, fired after one year on the job and 23 years total in the front office.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...adelphia-76ers-team-president-general-manager


----------

